# TV with Netflix



## Proto (7 Dec 2020)

Still dithering about buying a new TV. There’s nothing wrong with the old one, a Samsung (fairly) Smart 40” jobbie, but we’ve had to add a couple of bits to bring it up to date

1) can’t get TV signal via an aerial so we’ve bought a Manhattan Freesat Box which gives us the ‘normal’ channels

2) Amazon Firestick which gives us Amazon Prime, Netflix and other subscription channels

Trouble is I’ve now got three remote controllers - TV, Manhatten, Firestick - and it’s starting to piss me off. If I buy a new TV which has a Freesat tuner, and Amazon and Netflix apps built in, I’m assuming I’ll only get one remote for the lot. Dump the Firestick and Manhattan box.

Is there any downside to not using a Firestick? Will the inbuilt app be as good, fast, etc?

Probably one of these when they are back in stock.

https://www.johnlewis.com/lg-43un81...t-hd-crescent-stand-light-grey-pearl/p4929576


----------



## Electric_Andy (7 Dec 2020)

One of the things you pay for in a TV is the processor speed (if that's the right terminology). E.g my tv was very cheap, the built in apps are painfully slow so i use firestick. But my partner's tv was quite expensive 4 years ago and the built in apps work as fast as the Firestick. Best to try in store if you can. 

Just wondering, why is an aerial out of the question? Are you in a reception black spot?


----------



## Electric_Andy (7 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> Still dithering about buying a new TV. There’s nothing wrong with the old one, a Samsung (fairly) Smart 40” jobbie, but we’ve had to add a couple of bits to bring it up to date
> 
> 1) can’t get TV signal via an aerial so we’ve bought a Manhattan Freesat Box which gives us the ‘normal’ channels
> 
> ...


That looks ok. There are some good deals around at the moment. Look at AO.com and Amazon etc too. And make sure you keep the box it came in. In case you're not happy with it and need to return it


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> One of the things you pay for in a TV is the processor speed (if that's the right terminology). E.g my tv was very cheap, the built in apps are painfully slow so i use firestick. But my partner's tv was quite expensive 4 years ago and the built in apps work as fast as the Firestick. Best to try in store if you can.
> 
> Just wondering, why is an aerial out of the question? Are you in a reception black spot?



Yes, reception blackspot. Deep valley, millions of tree. Freesat has been working fine but not many TVs have onboard Freesat, which limits choice.
Very impressed with the Firestick, works well and I’m concerned the onboard app may not perform as well, although I suppose I could always stick the Firestick into the new telly. (and end up with two remotes!)


----------



## gbb (8 Dec 2020)

We're on Virgin broadband and have 3 options to view Netflix.
Firestick on one standalone TV on an aerial...its ok but a bit slow.
Virgin have a dedicated channel, I find it mildly fustrating .
The Panasonic TV in the living room has inbuilt Netfix and a dedicated button on its remote...press the button, you're straight in, no messing or waiting.


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> We're on Virgin broadband and have 3 options to view Netflix.
> Firestick on one standalone TV on an aerial...its ok but a bit slow.
> Virgin have a dedicated channel, I find it mildly fustrating .
> The Panasonic TV in the living room has inbuilt Netfix and a dedicated button on its remote...press the button, you're straight in, no messing or waiting.



With the Panasonic, can you add apps, e.g. Mubi, or do you need to go back to a Firestick?


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

I would say the on-board freesat might be an issue, so you'll still have that extra remote. Our Samsung is a fair few years old and the only thing it doesn't support now is Disney Plus since the new service rolled out (had the old Disney) and Redbull TV no longer supported. I use a mini PC to do Redbull and Disney.

We've also got a Toshiba, that has a 'Netflix button', guess what, doesn't support Prime or Disney...and that's quite new. So double check which apps it supports if you buy as some manufacturers don't support some apps.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Dec 2020)

Smart TVs date very quickly and the apps can often very quickly stop working. You already have a good setup, so it sounds like just the remote is a problem. The newer Firestick remotes also control basic functions on the TV like On/Off and Volume. If that is not enough then I would suggest a fully programable remote that covers all your devices - something like this 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Universal-Programmable-One-Touch-Activities-black/dp/B074DRKV2V/


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

I'm now thinking of buying one of these:
https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ogle-assistant-amazon-alexa-10212924-pdt.html

Will probably buy a soundbar to go with it.

On board Freesat, Netflix, Amazon Prime, iPlayer, plus a load of others I don't want (Disney, Now Twitch?). To get additional apps, e.g. Mubi, you download them via the LG app store.

LG in their wisdom no longer provide catch up services other than iPlayer. So All4 and ITV Hub are not available but I don't think that's a problem. As a general rule, if the programme/film has advertisement interruptions, we won't watch it.


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Smart TVs date very quickly and the apps can often very quickly stop working. You already have a good setup, so it sounds like just the remote is a problem. The newer Firestick remotes also control basic functions on the TV like On/Off and Volume. If that is not enough then I would suggest a fully programable remote that covers all your devices - something like this
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Universal-Programmable-One-Touch-Activities-black/dp/B074DRKV2V/




Thanks for that but it's not just the remote. We have to use the tv remote to select source, HDM1=Freesat & HDMI2=Firestick. 
With Freesat, invariably the Manhattan isn't switched on so we have to wait for that to boot up, (grrrr!) then we use it's dedicated remote to control the tv. Likewise with Firestick.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> I'm now thinking of buying one of these:
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...ogle-assistant-amazon-alexa-10212924-pdt.html
> 
> Will probably buy a soundbar to go with it.
> ...



Looks good. Strange they don't do Catchup. You've still got the fire stick for that if needed.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> Thanks for that but it's not just the remote. We have to use the tv remote to select source, HDM1=Freesat & HDMI2=Firestick.
> With Freesat, invariably the Manhattan isn't switched on so we have to wait for that to boot up, (grrrr!) then we use it's dedicated remote to control the tv. Likewise with Firestick.



It's terrible, remember when you used to have to walk across the room to change to one of the three channels by pressing a knob.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2020)

I just got a small LG Smart Tv for the bedroom, 2019 model so it does have the main UK channels on catch up. Think the issue is with 2020 models...newer not always better! It also has Netflix, Amazon, Prime, Now. Has a Freesat tuner too.
It’s the 32” version of this
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9407051


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's terrible, remember when you used to have to walk across the room to change to one of the three channels by pressing a knob.



I know, First World problems!!

Having said that, it takes me ten minutes to get up from a chair these days. Knees are shot, back buggered. Don't get old kids, it's not great!


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Looks good. Strange they don't do Catchup. You've still got the fire stick for that if needed.



Apparently LG refused to pay a licensing fee for 2020 onwards. Don't think that will bother us too much.

Good experience of Curry's online. Browsing their website and a chat box opens offering the services of a sales adviser. So I click through and I'm on a video call with one of their 'experts' (he can't see me, but I can see him), working from home. Really helpful. Amazingly he had an LG Nano TV in his sitting room, so he gave me a demo of the remote, the TV itself, and the onboard apps. Explained the benefits and drawbacks of the particular model I'm interested in, knew what he was talking about. A really good service, far better than wandering around a real life store, desperately searching for a sales assistant who might show some interest in you and a potential purchase.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> Thanks for that but it's not just the remote. We have to use the tv remote to select source, HDM1=Freesat & HDMI2=Firestick.
> With Freesat, invariably the Manhattan isn't switched on so we have to wait for that to boot up, (grrrr!) then we use it's dedicated remote to control the tv. Likewise with Firestick.


The remote does all that - it is fully programable. You can literally click one button have it turn on all the devices, switch to the correct input and even set the volume to whatever level you like. One remote replaces all the others.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

If you have not already bought, may I suggest you check out Richer Sounds? 

I have no connection to them, except as a customer, but, I have found their service excellent (including online/delivery) and their prices very competitive.

A couple of points to mention, reference TV, 

if you want record/playback facility, you may still end up needing an additional (Humax type) box.

LG have at least one reasonably priced (ie around £300), smart TV, which includes built in Freesat and Freeview (all TVs now include FreeView). I recently purchased one, on behalf of my technophobe brother-in-law, and, he is very happy with it, I have even introduced him to the delights of Netflix and YouTube


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

Another vote for Richer Sounds, bought our last few TV's from them, as to built in Netflix, Prime etc. my current thinking is it's cheaper to replace a £40 Firestick if it gets outdated compared to a £400-4000 TV if it gets outdated.


----------



## Proto (8 Dec 2020)

Thanks again all. Our current Samsung TV came from Richer Sounds, a very good retailer indeed.


----------



## stephec (19 Dec 2020)

I don't know if you're already aware of this but, searching Prime or Netflix by using the remote to type on an onscreen keyboard can be a very slow process, and can induce some naughty words, I wish I'd bought the LG compatible Bluetooth keyboard with ours.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's terrible, remember when you used to have to walk across the room to change to one of the three channels by pressing a knob.



No, I am too young.


----------



## sheddy (19 Dec 2020)

If it ain't broke....


----------

